# bike hose, aber nicht hauteng



## pajb (30. September 2007)

gibts eigentlich auch bike-hosen, die nicht so hauteng anliegen wie taucheranzüge? mir ist schon klar dass eine baggy-pant nicht gerade praktisch ist, aber es muss doch auch was mit nem "lockeren" schnitt geben, oder?


----------



## stanislaw_d (30. September 2007)

ja, gibt es jede menge. was war die Frage nochmal??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pajb (30. September 2007)

die frage ist, wo kriege ich eine lange bikehose her, die nicht hauteng an den beinen klebt aber trotzdem funktionell ist und nicht mega-bunt ist?


----------



## Korgano (30. September 2007)

Hier  her.


----------



## pajb (30. September 2007)

ja ok, vielleicht auch etwas preiswerter?


----------



## tesa (30. September 2007)

Gonso Dakota

gibts zur zeit mit rabatt, weil saisonende. (z.b. hier: www.zweirad-stadler.de)
aber erwarte dir nicht zuviel davon. nicht winddicht, nicht sehr wasserabweisend.


----------



## Up&Down (30. September 2007)

zieh doch einfach ne thermobib unter die baggies.


----------



## manne (30. September 2007)

Wenn du nicht unbedingt auf eine als "Bike-Hose" deklarierte, von einem "Bike-Hersteller" fixiert bist, nimm halt was aus dem Outdoor/Trekking-Bereich (besser eine Nr. größer als normal zum Laufen, wegen der Beinlänge beim Fahren) und näh ein paar Klettverschlüsse an den Beinabschluss .
Vorteilhaft wäre wenn es schon etwas in Sachen Bewegungsfreiheit optimiert ist, hab von Jack Wolfskin die "Crinkle Crag" und "Vertec", sind beide gut geeignet.

MfG Manne


----------



## seinup (30. September 2007)

Schonmal hauteng angehabt? Beim Joggen hasse ich das, beim Radeln widerum hasse ich Baggys oder Jogginghosen, auch wenn sie schweißabsorbierend sind, es gibt nichts besseres als enge Hosen auf dem Bike, egal wie es aussieht, es verfängt sich nix in der Kätte, schleift nichts, schlappert nix bei 40 kmh und Wind....vor allem aber es bleibt warm, denn durch Baggys zieht es durch jede Ritze rein, sei denn du kannst sie überall zumachen und sie ist winddicht, nur hast du dann wieder einen Hitzestau in der Hose, also probier sie unbedingt mal aus oder hast du schon???


----------



## Korgano (30. September 2007)

Ich kann die Gore Profi II auf jeden Fall uneingeschraenkt empfehlen. Ich hatte die Gonso auch mal, da ist der untere Teil vom Bein immer hoch und runter gegangen wenn ich getrampelt habe. Das war schon nervig. Und die Klettverschuesse waren auch nicht optimal. Vielleicht hatte ich die auch eine nummer zu gross gekauft. Ich habe sie wieder verkauft.


----------



## fuxcube (1. Oktober 2007)

Hallo!

Habe mir von Scott die DH pant gekauft. Sitzt einfach Klasse und man sieht nicht aus wie ein Papagei 

http://www.bikedress.de/product_info.php/info/p9878_Scott-Pant-Dh.html/conv/froogle 

Gruß
fuxcube


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seinup (1. Oktober 2007)

Die Preise sind allerdings total überzogen, besonders bei GORE, siehe unten mein Thread. 

Bei Scott zahlt man den Namen zu 80% mit, auch wenn die Qualität ok ist, sind die Preise definitiv nicht in Ordnung, bei Gore und Löffler läufts ins lächerliche wenn ich für Jacken 300 Euro bezahle, 2 Jacken und man kauft sich besser ein neues Rad im übertragenden symbolischen Sinne.


----------



## vopsi (1. Oktober 2007)

ob 129 euronen für die gore profi 2 gerechtfertigt sind möge jeder selbst beurteilen, der die hat. ich fahre damit seit 2 jahren, von der funktion her absolut top


----------



## fuxcube (1. Oktober 2007)

seinup schrieb:


> Die Preise sind allerdings total überzogen, besonders bei GORE, siehe unten mein Thread.
> 
> Bei Scott zahlt man den Namen zu 80% mit, auch wenn die Qualität ok ist
> 
> ...


----------



## JDEM (1. Oktober 2007)

Welche Größe fahrt ihr denn in Profi 2 Hose? Bin momentan überlegen ob ich mir eine in M oder L bestelle bei 185cm und 72KG?


----------



## Buddy21 (1. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab mir die Profi-II letzte Woche gekauft. Wollte eigentlich was unter 100kaufen, aber als ich sie in den Händen hielt und dann anprobierte, konnte ich einfach nicht nein sagen. Die machen schon tolle und stylische Sachen, finde ich. Ich habe die Hose mal ausgemessen, vielleicht hilft Dir das beim Bestellen. Die Größe ist "M":
Bein Außen Länge: 109cm
Bein Innen Länge: 89cm
Bund: 39cm (lässt sich um ca. 10 cm dehnen)


----------



## arkonis (1. Oktober 2007)

also ich habe mir die Gore Adventure Windstopper für 59 Euro gekauft.
Fühlt sich mehr wie eine normale Thermohose an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fogg (1. Oktober 2007)

Dann würde ich das hier empfehlen: 

http://www.terrific.de/oxid.php/sid...c764.08062024/anid/4ed43d38f58ec13f5.92341472

Diese Hose habe ich von Gore und die dürfte genau das, was du suchst, darstellen.


----------



## Buddy21 (1. Oktober 2007)

Die Frage ist wie die Hose gebraucht wird.
GoreTex ist schon toll, aber die Profi-II ist deutlich atmungsaktiver, und wenn er sowieso vor hat bei Regen zu Hause zu bleiben, dann ist er mit der
Profi-II besser drann. Und wenn Dich dann mal ein Schauer erwischt, na ja dann wirst Du es in der Profi-II auch überleben. Für lange Fahrten bei Regen und Schnee ist sie nicht geeignet, aber dann könnte man auch drunter eine Wasserdichte-,Thermoträgerhose tragen.


----------



## Buddy21 (1. Oktober 2007)

Auserdem gibts Gore-Tex schon günstiger.
Der Händler hat mir fairerweise erzählt, dass er selbst die Alp-X fährt und nach 1 bis 1 1/2 Jahren Sie nicht mehr wasserdicht wäre. Bestätigen kann ich das wohl nicht, weil ich sie selbst nicht habe...


----------



## vopsi (1. Oktober 2007)

@kuschi

bin 181 cm groß und habe die inne L, die hose "zieht" sich ja durch das sitzen nen stück hoch.  habe ne 84'er schrittlänge. wenns geht bestell doch 2 größen und eine geht zurück.


----------



## JDEM (1. Oktober 2007)

Okay, danke für die Tipps, werd mir einfach mal beide bestellen und die nicht passende geht zurück!


----------



## subtim (10. Oktober 2007)

fuxcube schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Habe mir von Scott die DH pant gekauft. Sitzt einfach Klasse und man sieht nicht aus wie ein Papagei
> 
> ...



Hat die Hose ein Sitzpolster?


----------



## =bergi= (11. Oktober 2007)

Hi weiss jemand ob die Gore Profi II ein Sitzpolster hat oder ist sie Polsterlos?
Würde lieber die kurze Gore mit Polster darunter anziehen.

lg
Aelx


----------



## subtim (11. Oktober 2007)

Ich hatte die Hose gestern an, ein Sitzpolster hat die nicht, allerdings ist der Gesäßbereich etwas verstärkt.
Eine kurze Gore solltest darunter bekommen.


----------



## nosaint77 (11. Oktober 2007)

Ich fahre Vaude "Men's Spray Pants" für ca. 70 Euro. 







Die Hose ist eigentlich eine Regenhose, aber da ich ein Fan von Zwiebelschichten bin, kann ich damit jede erdenkliche Kombination zaubern: 

* Regenschauer im Sommer - kurze hautenge Radhose, darüber die Regenhose
* bei klirrende Kälte im Winter - angerauhte lange Radhose, darüber die Regenhose

--
Laut Vaude: "Wasserdicht, winddicht und atmungsaktiv ist diese Regenhose durch die 2,5-Lagen Ceplex Technologie. Sie passt sich durch den elastischen Bund, die vorgeformten Knie und die Verstellmöglichkeit am Beinabschluss an die Haltung des Bikers an."


----------



## jasper (13. Oktober 2007)

wie wär´s denn mit sowas?
http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrr...rtby=&marken=&vonSuche=&suchOption=&suchWert=
die werde ich mir vermutlich kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## =bergi= (13. Oktober 2007)

jasper schrieb:


> wie wär´s denn mit sowas?
> http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrr...rtby=&marken=&vonSuche=&suchOption=&suchWert=
> die werde ich mir vermutlich kaufen.



Hmmm die Beine sind sehr weit und ich sehe auf dem Foto keine Funktion um diese enger zu machen im Wadenbereich. 

lg
bergi


----------



## jasper (13. Oktober 2007)

was, jetzt doch hauteng? kannst ja auf der rechten seite in die socke stecken.


----------



## nafets81 (14. Oktober 2007)

Ich mag die hautengen Hosen eigentlich auch nicht so. Habe mir jetzt aber die Vaude Signa Pants geholt. Die ist normalerweise eng geschnitten. Da ich aber irgendwo zwischen Größe M und L liege, habe ich einfach die größere genommen.  Für mich ein guter Kompromiss.

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## =bergi= (14. Oktober 2007)

jasper schrieb:


> was, jetzt doch hauteng? kannst ja auf der rechten seite in die socke stecken.



Ne muss nich aber die Gore Profi II hat unten Verstellmöglichkeiten damit es einen die Hose nich in die Kette zieht....

lg
Alex


----------



## justfake (22. Oktober 2007)

also wenn ich das so sehe, kommt fast nur die gore profi II in frage wa?

kann man die im sitz mit einer jeans vergleichen? 

ich suche nämlich auch eine hose, die nicht hauteng ist, aber auch kein baggy style ist.
deswegen suche ich eben eine, die mit ner jeans "vergleichbar" ist.

sollte winddicht sein. wenns mal anfängt zu regnen, sollte die zumindest für ne halbe std- bis std. normalen regen halbwegs vertragen und sich nicht direkt vollsaugen.
und der preis ist auch ok. 

will nach den streiks der bahn mal nach köln fahren. da ist ein laden mit vielen auslaufmodellen. mal sehen was das gibt...

welchen marken sollte man denn besondere beachtung bzw. keine beachtung schenken?


----------



## hyrex (22. Oktober 2007)

justfake schrieb:


> also wenn ich das so sehe, kommt fast nur die gore profi II in frage wa?
> 
> kann man die im sitz mit einer jeans vergleichen?
> 
> ...



Ola! Wo ist denn dieser Laden in Köln?
Hatte auch vor mich so langsam winterfest zu machen ;-)
Cheers. der Hyrex


----------



## justfake (22. Oktober 2007)

http://www.bikebahnhof.de/


----------



## hyrex (22. Oktober 2007)

O.K., kannte ich noch gar nicht. Danke!


----------



## seinup (22. Oktober 2007)

Also wenn sie nicht wenigstens unten zum Zumachen ist, hast du wenig SPaß dran, da kann die Hose noch so dick sein, wenns unten richtig schön reinzieht, dann nutzt sogar eine dünne unten geschlossene Hose mehr, außerdem wird sich deine Kette freuen, wenn du die mit der Hose bei jeder Fahrt "sauber machst".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## docbonus (23. Oktober 2007)

jasper schrieb:


> wie wär´s denn mit sowas?
> http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrr...rtby=&marken=&vonSuche=&suchOption=&suchWert=
> die werde ich mir vermutlich kaufen.



Hi,

ich hatte sie mir bestellt und gleich wieder retour geschickt - die Hose ist für meinen Geschmack viel zu weit.

Gruß Marc


----------



## justfake (24. Oktober 2007)

apropo www.bikebahnhof.de ....


ich war heute da. so gut wie nur downhill/freeride klamotten. nix günstiger als woanders. keine große auswahl an langen hosen. viele trikots lang/kurz.

lohnt sich nicht dort hin zu fahren denke ich. habe dann vorhin doch online bestellt, weil ich in keinem laden bisher klamotten gesehen habe, die mir gefallen.

bei mir gibts morgen die Gore profi II in XL. bei 1.88m hoffe ich mal, dass die passt. samstag brauch ich die


----------



## justfake (25. Oktober 2007)

so, habe heute meine profi II bekommen. bei ner schrittlänge innen an meinem körperchen von ca. 88cm ist die länge gut. viel größer dürfte ich aber nicht sein. 
die weite oben ist gut. da passt auch noch ein trikot rein. mein bauchumfang ist knapp 90cm.
die hose in kurz hört im sitzen ca. 10cm oberhalb des knies aus, was ich persönlich ok finde.
das netzfutter ist keinesfall unangenehm.
die klettverschlüsse an der wade lassen sich so weit verschließen, dass man die hose an der wade als rennradhose bezeichnen kann. da schlabbert garantiert nix.

soviel zur theorie. samstag kommt der praxistest. wenns jemanden interessiert, sage ich dann auch noch was dazu.
gruß
justfake


----------



## Fussy (25. Oktober 2007)

Hi,
hatte mich auch die letzte Woche mit dem Thema befasst und mich schließlich für die Race Face Indy Pant entschieden. Sollte bei mir was robuster sein, da ich nach nem Sturz nicht gleich ein Riss/Loch o.ä. haben möchte. Bin mal gespannt, ob die passt (bin 1,65 m GROß!) Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dieser Hose?


----------



## HaJo_Fr (25. Oktober 2007)

Kennt hier jemand zufällig die Pearl Izumi Alpine Pant? Ist die empfehlenswert als Hose über der kurzen Radhose?

http://www.active-out.eu/catalog/PEARL-IZUMI-Alpine-Pant-p-8124.html

Gruß
hajo


----------



## justfake (25. Oktober 2007)

ich persönlich stehe nicht so drauf, wenn vorne und hinten unterschiedliche materialien sind. habe immer die befürchtung, dass es hinten gut wasser durchlässt. mit wurde auch so eine hose gezeigt (von cannendale oder so), aber die überzeugt mich nicht so, weil die vorne eben eher regenhosenartig war und ich sowas nicht wollte.

ich weiß aber nicht, wie das technisch aussieht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChristianS (26. Oktober 2007)

ich habe mir vorige woche bei karstadt diese hose gekauft. 
heißt "Gonso Rust" 89. 
http://www.karstadt.de/produktAnzeigen.do?pid=3082986

ich hatte erst die gore profi zip 2 anprobiert, aber die war mir dann doch zu teuer und was mir auch nicht an der hose gefiel, war das die zip-reissverschlüsse am oberschenkel, bzw. am knie gerieben haben. das fand ich doch eher unangenehm. 

zur Gonso Rust:
besteht aus 2 materialen. vorne winddicht und hinten am ar... elastisch, an den beinen hat sie jeweils einen reißverschluss zum weiten der hosenbeine zum besseren ein und aussteigen. 

am montag hatte ich die hose dann bei ca. 5°C auf einer kleinen ausfahrt mit dem mtb testen können. und ich muß sagen das ich sehr zufrieden bin. absolut windicht und warm. da brauch keine lange enge hose drunter gezogen werden bei temperaturen um den gefrierpunkt. 

Also ich bin mit gonso sehr zufrieden. 

PS:auf dem link kommt die farbe schlecht rüber. die hose ist schwarz.


----------



## jasper (27. Oktober 2007)

hab mir die protective boto gekauft, macht nen guten eindruck, kommt mit ner extra-polsterunterhose.


----------



## Markus82 (27. Oktober 2007)

Ich fahre mit der Gore Profi 2, super zufrieden damit. Und wenns kälter wird, einfach was drunter anziehen  Lange Radlerhose oder so. Die Gore hat halt nen Windstopper, daher echt prima.

http://www.terrific.de/oxid.php//cl/details/cnid//anid/3254499ae17407d43.00530560


----------



## justfake (27. Oktober 2007)

habe heute auch zum ersten mal meine profi II angehabt.
astrein. auch bei 45km/h flattert da nix. bei ca. 10° war es so warm, dass man auch die belüftung an der oberschenkel lcoekr aufmachen konnte.

ich find die klasse!


----------



## Larse (29. Oktober 2007)

Hi, kennt eigentlich jemand die Vaude Spray Pants? Gibts auch bei terrific.de für 66,90. Ist ne wind- und wasserdichte Bike-Regenhose. Scheint mir eine günstige Alternative zu den Gore-Hosen zu sein. Ich werd sie mir mal im Laden anschauen, ob sie auch ne gute Passform hat, und dann hier nochmals berichten. Vielleicht hat sie auch jemand hier, und kann mir bezüglich Qualität oder Passform was dazu sagen.


----------



## justfake (29. Oktober 2007)

Also ich habe schon mehrfach gehört, dass es von keiner Firma wasserdichte, winddichte UND atmungsaktive klamotten gibt. keine membran der welt schaffe das, sagte mir jemand von gore.

Also muss man sich entscheiden zwischen: wasserdichtund nicht so wirklich atmungsaktiv oder winddicht und wirklich amtungsaktiv.

und wenn die hose wasserdicht ist, wird die atmungsaktivität drunter leiden.

deswegen halte ich nichts von wasserdichten hosen für den kompletten bikealltag. dann nehm ich lieber ne atmungsaktive und ne regenhose drüber wenns drauf ankommt.


----------



## seinup (29. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab zwar eine wasserdichte von Gore, die genau das nämlich auch nicht schafft, aber der Verkäufer damals meinte, dass gerade Gore es schafft. Unter dem Ding schwitze ich, dass die Brühe läuft, und ich hinterher nicht weiss, woher die kommt, von mir oder vom Regen, also geht nicht, das einzige, was geht ist, dass zwischen der Regendichten Schicht noch ein paar andere liegen, die dann den Schweiss aufsaugen und abtransportieren, das gelingt aber selten, da man gerade unter dem Regenzeug gut schwitzt, kommt die Membran drunter mit dem Abtransport meistens garnicht nach, also ist man nach 30min auch unten pitschnass. Wenn auch nicht so kaltnass vom Regen, trotzdem....nass.


----------



## nikl69 (29. Oktober 2007)

die hose von vaude ist eine reine regenhose und ist nicht mit der gore vergleichbar.


----------



## benne1989 (2. November 2007)

Hab mir heute auch meine erste Bike-Hose gekauft und auch die Profi Zip Hose von Gore genommen. Ist zwar nicht billig aber dafür kann man die Beine abmachen und ich hab für nächsten Sommer auch schon mal eine...


----------



## seinup (2. November 2007)

Das ist praktisch. 

Man könnte es auch mit Newline probieren, die bieten winddichte Termohosen an - www.greif.de (Onlineshop)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Larse (2. November 2007)

seinup schrieb:


> Das ist praktisch.
> 
> Man könnte es auch mit Newline probieren, die bieten winddichte Termohosen an - www.greif.de (Onlineshop)



scheint mir auch ne Alternative wegen des günstigen Preises. Leider weiß man halt nicht, wie die Dinger ausfallen und wie bequem sie dann auf´m Bike sind, wenn man sie nicht anprobieren kann, da es doch eigentlich Laufhosen sind.


----------



## seinup (3. November 2007)

Ja, das ist richtig, ich muss allerdings sagen, wenn man das Polster nicht unbedingt braucht, fährt man mit Laufhosen echt ganz gut, hab bisher mehrere Laufhosen entfremdet (Aldi, Asics und Nike) und die fühlen sich (für mich) bequem an, ich habs ganz gern, wenn ich direkten Sattelkontakt habe und kein dickes Polster, ich schwitze auch ziemlich am Hintern und das Polster ist dann meistens vollgeschwitzt, was ich unheimlich eklig finde. 

Bin auch Bestellungen über skeptisch, wenn ich nicht testen bzw probieren kann, ich hab leider noch keinen Laden gefunden, der die Teile vor Ort hat.

Vor allem der Newline Kram scheint mir echt unverwüstlich, mir ist fast jeder Handschuh mittlerweile schon kaputt gegangen, bis auf die Sachen von Newline und die Mützen halten ebenso immernoch. Das kann ich leider von der karstadt Eigenmarke ALEX nicht behaupten, da ist mir schon so ziemlich alles durchgewätzt, was ich habe. Sind aber sicher qualitativ nicht vergleichbar, die beiden.


----------



## Freecastle (3. November 2007)

Hallo Gemeinde,

nach langem hin und her ist es nun an der Zeit für meine in die Jahre gekommene RACE FACE Hose für Ersatz zu sorgen. 

Und es soll aus optischen Gründen einen PLATZANGST WILDEBEEST werden. Aber da es leider immer nur die gleichen Bilder von dieser Hose im WWW gibt wollte ich euch mal fragen ob sie jemand im getragenen Zustand per Foto hier verlinken kann. 

Hab keine Vorstellung wie der Beinabschluss, die Länge sowie die Farbe in Wirklichkeit rüberkommt.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da etwas weiterhelfen.


DANKESCHÖN


----------



## Larse (5. November 2007)

manne schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht unbedingt auf eine als "Bike-Hose" deklarierte, von einem "Bike-Hersteller" fixiert bist, nimm halt was aus dem Outdoor/Trekking-Bereich (besser eine Nr. größer als normal zum Laufen, wegen der Beinlänge beim Fahren) und näh ein paar Klettverschlüsse an den Beinabschluss .
> Vorteilhaft wäre wenn es schon etwas in Sachen Bewegungsfreiheit optimiert ist, hab von Jack Wolfskin die "Crinkle Crag" und "Vertec", sind beide gut geeignet.
> 
> MfG Manne



Also ich hab mir jetzt auch die Crinkle Crag von Jack Wolfskin für schlappe 40 bestellt.Ist zwar keine Thermo- oder Winterhose, aber Funktionswäsche von Lidl die heute im Angebot war drunterziehen, dann ist sie durchaus auch im Winter zu tragen. Denk ich mal. Zu dem ist die Crinkle Crag eine Allroundhose und auch für andere Aktivitäten zu gebrauchen. 
Hab damit zusammen mit der Funktionswäsche von Lidl (Oberhemd/U-Hose) schlappe 80 geblecht, um damit gut durchn Winter zu kommen. 

Praxistest steht allerdings noch aus.


----------



## andi. (11. November 2007)

hat noch wer nen erfahrungsbericht zu der *pearl izumi alpine?*


----------



## dapaul (30. Januar 2008)

Ich grab den Thread einfach mal aus...

Ich bin ebenfalls auf der Suche nach einer langen Radhose, die etwas legerer geschnitten ist und nicht so eng anliegt.

Mit Sitzpolster/"Gesäßverstärkung", atmungsaktiv, in Größe M verfügbar und bezahlbar...

Sowas wie die Gore Paclite Ultra II, nur günstiger.

Hat jemand einen Tipp?


----------



## Frischmilch (30. Januar 2008)

Paclite ist ne Gore-Tex Membran die eher auf Wasserdichte ausgelegt ist. Da darfst du keine all zu hohe Atmungsaktivität erwarten. Ahja Das Packmaß dürfte aber ziemlich klein sein, also praktisch zum Mitnehmen.


----------



## jan84 (29. März 2008)

Hab jetzt mal ne Mammut BaseJump ausprobiert. Ab 1-2 Grad mit kurzer Radhose drunter (hat kein eigenes Polster) fahrbar, ausreichend warm. Trocknet sehr schnell, wird in Nass auch nicht wirklich kalt. Nicht Wasserdicht, ausreichend Wasserabweisend
Die Beine Lassen sich mit Klettverschluss enger stellen, es gibt keine Probleme. Im Alltag auch gut zu tragen. 
Langzeiterfahrungen kann ich noch keine Liefern. Die Klettverschlüsse um die Beine enger zu stellen machen den Eindruck als könnten sie relativ schnell den Geist aufgeben, ansonsten macht alles nen Robusten Eindruck. 

grüße
jan


----------



## jiri (29. März 2008)

Hab mir diese Hose gekauft
http://shop.yetix.eu/product_info.php?info=p19_Lange-Zip-off-MTB-Microfaser-Hose--Parpan--grau.html

Für den Preis bin ich bis jetzt ganz zufrieden...ist aber nix für Regen.
Hat nen sehr großes Sitzpolster drin und ist unten an den Beinen sehr dicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockrace (29. März 2008)

Kennt eigentlich jemand von euch noch eine Zipp-off Hose die unter 100â¬ liegt.
WÃ¼rde mir gerne mal eine zu legen.
Die einzigen die ich gefunden habe ist die SCOTT ENTRY und die AXIS PANTS 05.
Wobei ich mal hier im Forum gelesen habe das die AXIS nicht schlecht sein soll.


----------

